# Pandora Radio Question



## NER (Jul 10, 2009)

Very cool. I listen to it on my iPhone and I have an iTunes account, but here's the problem. Occasionally, I hear something I want to download from iTunes and the song isn't there. What's going on? Why does Pandora give me the option to download the song from iTunes when the song isn't there? Here are two examples heard on Pandora and I can't find these songs on iTunes:

Hollywood by Williams on Love Crisis, and 
Morphologies by Aes Dana on MaxChillRoom

Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.
NER


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

I don't think anyone can answer your questions as to why a provider does not do what they said they can they can do. Suggest that you contact Pandora and iTunes.

BG


----------

